# renta del suelo/subsuelo



## alicatado

Me pueden echar una mano con "renta del suelo" "renta del subsuelo" o "renta petrolifera"

para renta del suelo puse "ground rent"
que les parece?

mil gracias


----------



## alicatado

looks like 'ground rent' would be 'renta de tierra' instead, any help out there.

thank you.


----------



## kazien

También estoy tratando de traducir las palabras "suelo" y "subsuelo" a inglés. Me parece que esto se trata de recursos naturales, incluyendo el petróleo, y quizás esta explicación cabe con tu situación también, alicatado. Puede darnos el contexto, por favor? Y alguien más tiene una sugerencia para nosotros? Gracias -


----------



## arkenvolt

Por renta del suelo yo traduciria "land lease".

Suelo, hablando en terminos geologicos, puede traducirse como "soil", y subsuelo "subsoil".


----------



## arkenvolt

No creo que exista la figura legal "renta del subsuelo", por que lo que no me atreveria a dar una traduccion....
"Renta petrolifera", refiriendose a las ganancias generadas por la venta de petroleo, podria traducirse como "oil profit", o "oil income"


----------



## kazien

Gracias por estos consejos!


----------



## alicatado

Aqui va un ejemplo de una tesis de posgrado:
 
_En Venezuela la aparición del capitalismo, la industrialización y la modernización, que ocurre entre 1920 y 1950, tiene menos que ver con  un proceso de explotación de un proletariado por una clase burguesa dueña de los medios de producción, que con la apropiación de la renta del suelo y subsuelo producto del negocio petrolero como fuente de la formación y acumulación de capital interno..._
 
mi intento:
 
In Venezuela the emergence of capitalism, industrialization, and modernization, that occurs between 1920 and 1950, has less to do with a process of exploitation of the proletariat by a bourgeois class in possession of the means of production, than with the appropriation of ground and subsoil rent, the result of the oil business being the source of the formation and accumulation of internal capital....


----------



## Ameritaliano

In Californian real estate terms, I'd say that "renta del subsuelo" in this context refers to what we call "mineral rights."    You may not own the land but you pay someone for the rights to extract what lies below the land for profit.  

I'd say "renta del suelo" is a ground lease if you want to use Californian terms.

I knew that having that real estate license all those years ago would benefit somebody.


----------



## projectguy

From the bit of context in the first post, I gather that "renta" is being discussed in the sense of "renta economica". Thus the proper translation is "economic rents" or just "rents", as long as the surrounding context makes it clear.

This is a technical term in economics, for which these two threads provide an introduction in English and Spanish:
http://www.investopedia.com/study-guide/cfa-exam/level-1/macroeconomics/cfa6.asp
http://www.tueconomia.net/fabricacion-y-produccion/renta-economica-en-produccion.php 
The rest becomes clear once this concept is in place.


----------



## alicatado

I like the suggestion of 'mineral rights' though here there is no reference to rights. Could it be 'mineral lease'? 
or do folks think that 'subsoil lease' sounds ok?

thank you


----------



## mikylin

This comes late, but regarding tax law in Argentina, RENTA DEL SUELO is and rent perceived from real estate related proprieties. It is a category in the income tax law of Argentina. I hit this because I am still looking for the best way to translate this to english.


----------



## mikylin

I am choosing "Land Rent" as per the LEGAL AND ECONOMIC GLOSSARY of Proz.


----------

